

Show HN: Few days ago someone asked for code annotation, I built this in Polymer - rajasharan
https://rajasharan.github.io/annotate-code/dist/

======
marcofiset
Seems pretty cool. The only thing that annoys me is that blank lines are not
preserved, even though I click on them.

